# Beginners Guide to u-he Hive 2



## udizisser (Dec 25, 2022)

My attemp on basic overview of this really cool synth


More tutorials and reviews at UDI AUDIO 
Visit my new plugins shop My Audio Studio


----------



## grabauf (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks for your beginners guides to Pigments and Hive 2.


----------



## udizisser (Dec 25, 2022)

grabauf said:


> Thanks for your beginners guides to Pigments and Hive 2.


Thanks for watching and the feedback.. it's really cool to know people watch my boring videos!
Planning to do a video showing how to create 10 different presets/patches for beginners. Do you think that could be interesting video?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Dec 25, 2022)

I just bought Hive so I'll check this out!


----------

